# Short Take-off of a C-5 (Split from F-35)



## SeanNewman (18 Jul 2010)

Not F35 related but not enough to warrant its own thread, still it's an AF thread and I thought some of you may like it:

Incredibly short take off of a C5:

http://www.liveleak.com/view?i=90e_1279392035


----------



## Nemecek (18 Jul 2010)

That is actually something else. I guesstimate that was a 200 to 300 metre take-off, and it weighs 175 tons empty weight. Incredible!

Thanks for sharing!


----------



## SeanNewman (18 Jul 2010)

Thanks, and I see that it's been split anyway.

No issues with that, I just didn't want to clog up the boards.


----------



## SupersonicMax (18 Jul 2010)

It's more in the neighborhood of 2000 feet (600m)


----------



## REDinstaller (18 Jul 2010)

Still impressive none the less. Now what would the min. take off roll be fully loaded?


----------



## Nemecek (19 Jul 2010)

I was definitely wondering that too. No doubt that was empty taking off, but how long does it need for that extra 250 or so tons to get airborne? ahah.


----------



## observor 69 (19 Jul 2010)

2000 feet, nice takeoff run for a Cessna 150.  ;D


----------



## Good2Golf (19 Jul 2010)

Tango18A said:
			
		

> Still impressive none the less. Now what would the min. take off roll be fully loaded?



...a lot, lot, lot longer...


----------



## SupersonicMax (19 Jul 2010)

BG,

If you need 2000ft in a 150, you have big issues!


----------



## observor 69 (19 Jul 2010)

This plus a smiley equals 2000 feet.   ;D

TAKE-OFF:
Ground run................................................735 ft
Total Distance Over 50-ft Obstacle .....................1,385 ft

http://www.cessna150.net/Information/perspec.html


----------



## DexOlesa (19 Jul 2010)

Lol I was gonna let the 150 thing slide but I also realized that if I didn't tear him a new one 10 others on here would >


----------



## Zoomie (19 Jul 2010)

Those 150 numbers are about what the Buff can do - at 39,000lbs.


----------



## REDinstaller (2 Aug 2010)

Nice. I would love if we went to Viking for new Buffs. Keep the jobs and knowledge close to home.


----------

